

If there is not blood, lots of blood, game developers will quit?  - erickhill
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/05/17/electronic-arts-deadspace-there-will-be-blood

======
ilamont
I've kind of wondered about a related question ... do developers get sick of
working on certain types of games, and want to switch, or do their skill sets
limit them to just sports or just FPS, etc.?

